# Action of a few will now affect all



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Noticed in PNJ that gulf breeze, dep, and fwc want to make area around dead mans island a no motor zone-(paddle or pole in only) because someone was seen trying to run onto or around the reefs there so they could be in bow range to shoot some rays. .Gee thanks, I guess next area to be closed to boat traffic will be areas behind Ft. Macrae and parts of Big Lagoon that are now no combustion engine zones because someone can't read or just don't care. Just remember once it's gone, IT'S GONE FOREVER.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Get a trolling motor.


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

article said manual paddle or pole into zone------no motor zone------


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> Get a trolling motor.


That's easy to say.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Typical no motor zones allow trolling motors. Some do not though. 

We all have to pay for the actions of few - daily. It's called Congress.


----------



## CallMeEddie (Nov 25, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> Typical no motor zones allow trolling motors. Some do not though.
> 
> We all have to pay for the actions of few - daily. It's called Congress.


Well said . . .


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

deadmans island...one of the last places to hang out and take your dog, where the traffic is always light.

Plenty of opportunist around, not just on that island!


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Now see I've read those bouys very close as I paddle on by in the yak, they say "No *Combustable* Motors" so the way I read that is as long as your motor does not explode, your good.


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

Too Bad.


----------

